# Using DAW OUTPUT as MIC INPUT for streaming/gaming/skype etc.



## Nihan Olivier (Sep 5, 2020)

Hey guys,

I use Reaper to EQ, gate and compress my microphone audio. 

I would like to use this processed output as an input for things such as:

Zoom calls
Game chat
streaming
skype
Discord
TeamSpeak

My setup:

Shure SM57 microphone
M-Audio c400 interface
Windows 10 PC
Reaper DAW
REAPER Preferences > Device > Audio system (ASIO) > ASIO Driver (Fast Track c400 ASIO (64-bit))
Windows Sound > Playback - Speakers (M-Adio Fast Track c400 default device) 
Windows Sound > Recording - Line 1/2 (M-audio Fast Track C400 default device)

I have been struggling for a while with this issue.
I am hoping to finally resolve it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TedEH (Sep 5, 2020)

I forget what it's called, but there's a driver/thing you can download and install that's a sort of "virtual cable" that lets you route the output of a given program to the input of another as if it's a sound device. I think this would do exactly what you want.


----------



## Nihan Olivier (Sep 5, 2020)

TedEH said:


> I forget what it's called, but there's a driver/thing you can download and install that's a sort of "virtual cable" that lets you route the output of a given program to the input of another as if it's a sound device. I think this would do exactly what you want.



I have installed virtual cable, and it shows up on my windows sound > recording/playback. 

But I am not sure exactly how to configure it, or send the daw output to it. 

Can anyone help with this?


----------



## TedEH (Sep 5, 2020)

I believe you have to use DirectSound instead of your Asio driver in Reaper, which will let you pick the virtual cable as your output. Then you'd go into your other software and pick the VB cable as your "mic".


----------



## Nihan Olivier (Sep 5, 2020)

TedEH said:


> I believe you have to use DirectSound instead of your Asio driver in Reaper, which will let you pick the virtual cable as your output. Then you'd go into your other software and pick the VB cable as your "mic".



I will give this a try


----------



## TedEH (Sep 5, 2020)

I tried this right now just to validate that I'm not recommending some nonsense that doesn't work -> It did what I expected, but I had to make sure that the driver was "enabled" since I think windows update might have disabled it or something. As long as the devices appear in your control panel as valid input and output devices, I think this should do the trick.


----------



## TedEH (Sep 5, 2020)

Reaper looks like this:



OBS:



Teams:



Other programs should be a similar setup.


----------



## Nihan Olivier (Sep 5, 2020)

TedEH said:


> Reaper looks like this:
> View attachment 84636
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nihan Olivier (Sep 5, 2020)

I don't think I can make use of "direct sound" since I am using an audio interface.

Is there not a way for me to have ASIO sent to the virtual cable?


----------



## TedEH (Sep 5, 2020)

Maybe Asio4All would do it. You'd need use a different driver for in vs out.


----------



## RobertVII (Sep 6, 2020)

I remember watching this video some time ago for streaming audio from a DAW into OBS. The people who make reaper have a plugin that does this. I hope this video helps!


----------



## Winspear (Sep 6, 2020)

https://www.voxengo.com/product/recorder/
VST plugin to put on your master bus.
I route this to Voicemeeter Banana which acts as a mixer for DAW and Mic and whatever else. 
Banana as stream/obs input.


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm not 100% sure but maybe you can use ReaRoute in Reaper to do this?


----------



## Nihan Olivier (Sep 6, 2020)

So I have finally figured it out.
After numerous hours, I've found a method that works for me.

For anyone interested, I will detail it below.

1. Download and install ASIO4ALL: http://www.asio4all.org/downloads_11/ASIO4ALL_2_14_English.exe
2. Download and install ASIO bridge: https://download.vb-audio.com/Download_CABLE/HiFiCableAsioBridgeSetup_v1007.zip

Reboot after installing.

3. Go to Windows Sound --> PLAYBACK Tab --> Set "Hi-Fi cable input" as default. Click "configure" and set it up. I left the "Recording Tab" as is (Line 1/2 M-Audio Fast Track) as default device.

4. Run Reaper as administrator.
5. In Reaper --> Options --> Preferences --> Audio Device Tab
Make it look like this:



6. Open the "Asio Bridge app" that was installed in step 2. (I just type in "ASIO B" in my search bar of windows, and it shows up)
7. Click on the space below the "red arrow" as seen on the image below, and select your audio interface. Then press the "ASIO off" button to switch it on to "ASIO on". You should get signal from your mic.



8. Finally, open Discord/Teamspeak/Skype etc, and set the "input device" to "Hi-Fi Cable Output", and the "output device" as your default output (normally speakers/monitors), as shown below.



Hope this helps anyone else who has bashed their heads in trying to figure it out.

PS: the software is free, but I encourage you to donate to the developers.


----------



## dylschu (Jun 17, 2022)

This just mirrors the inputs to the interface for me, dry. I would like to run it through the daw and add processing and have that stream on discord or other programs. what do i need to do?


----------



## NoodleFace (Jun 18, 2022)

Look into reastream. This is what I used to stream live guitar playing on twitch. This link highlights it, can't verify these steps work or not though






How to connect your DAW to OBS and send audio and video to Zoom


How to connect your DAW to OBS and send audio and video to Zoom




justinguitarcommunity.com


----------

